# wonder woman vs. vegito



## Archreaper93 (Nov 13, 2009)

Who would win?

Since I didn't say which versions,
this is ssj1 vegito.

As for Wonder Woman,
I don't know if there is any variation in her power.


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

WW speedblitz but in the other aspects Vegito sodomize the hell of her,i still give the win to Vegito though


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wonder Woman can hang with a Superman who was trying very hard to kill her. Vegito doesn't have shit on that.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 13, 2009)

Lock this.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 13, 2009)

skill speed and strength..go to diana

destructive ability Vigito

but i dont think he can put her down before he gets blitzed and ripped apart


----------



## Archreaper93 (Nov 13, 2009)

I personally could see it going both ways.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 13, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> I personally could see it going both ways.



the speed gap is way too much


----------



## hammer (Nov 13, 2009)

I was ganna say vegito flys but i forgot she dosnt need her invisable plane which confuses the SHIT out of me


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 13, 2009)

Wonder Woman wins by a long shot. Someone close this.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not a WW fan but I have seen some good feats with the Godwave and with the Godwave then she would likely win. I argee with IWD since Vegito would likely win when it comes to destructive ability but lose when it comes to speed.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 14, 2009)

Wonder Woman.

Superman, Wonder Woman, Green Lantern, Flash, Martian Manhunter, Sinestro etc. etc. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> DBZverse.

Lurk moar if you're too lazy to read the comics.


----------



## Hadesama (Nov 14, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I'm not a WW fan but I have seen some good feats with the Godwave and with the Godwave then she would likely win. I argee with IWD since Vegito would likely win when it comes to destructive ability but lose when it comes to speed.



Wait....... WW has access to THAT GODWAVE?! Is that godwave the one I am thinking? The one that supossedly created all gods of the DC verse and in theory could turn an average Mr. Satan of Dragonball (Hercules for the gringos) into a super reality warping god or even omnipotent that could kill all the DBZ verse? If Diana can has access to the godwave then you could put her against all the DBZverse plus the HTS and team Captain Falcon and would still win


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 14, 2009)

eh godwave hype died out in 06 i thought?

but Diana..is a very dangerous enemy..Superman who in his modern incarnation is a fantastically good fighter openly concedes diana's way better

her reaction time is such that she can perceive and interact with people in the speed force and i believe react to a person who..got into a fight that crossed a solar system in a second.

i mean her movement speed might only be light speed or low ftl but she is very fast reaction wise..very skilled

plus she nearly cut clarks head off once


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 14, 2009)

Are we talking about the Godwave like that of Ares? That kind of power means she sodomises him even worse.


----------



## Hadesama (Nov 14, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> eh godwave hype died out in 06 i thought?



But isnt the godwave the thing that created all gods of the Dcverse? Godwave should have the capability to turn even Roshi into a deity, I dont see how vegito is going to defend against that


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> I personally could see her going both ways.



I am banhammer, and I aproove this message.



on a wonderwoman thread


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 14, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> i mean her movement speed might only be light speed or low ftl but she is very fast reaction wise..very skilled



Doesn't she move faster than Superman?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

At times. It's kinda fuzzy. Also, strong enough to break vegito like a twig and those bracelets have endured the Omega Beams, so no cute ki blast is gonna begin to mess up her hair.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2009)

I've only seen Wonder Woman in the Justice League cartoons, and from what I've seen, Vegeto rapes her inside and out.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

Darth said:


> I've only seen Wonder Woman in the Justice League cartoons, and from what I've seen, Vegeto rapes her inside and out.



Lurk moar.

I'll humor this, this once

Just League superman gets taken out of the equation by smashing two cars on him.


Comics Superman mooves planets.

Can you begin to see the fault in your argument?


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Lurk moar.
> 
> I'll humor this, this once
> 
> ...



Which is the real superman? 

Can I get a valid WW feat that can take out Vegeto? Vegeto has insane durability, speed, and power. It's not something to be laughed at.


----------



## ∅ (Nov 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Just League superman gets taken out of the equation by smashing two cars on him.
> 
> Comics Superman mooves planets.
> 
> Can you begin to see the fault in your argument?


Well I can see one in yours.

Mon-El got severely damaged by getting cars thrown at him.


----------



## Orion (Nov 14, 2009)

Thats Kon-el and those cars are thrown by prime aka the guy who moves planets at ftl speeds and earlier conner took a punch from prime.


----------



## ∅ (Nov 14, 2009)

Orion said:


> Thats Kon-el


You're right.



Orion said:


> and those cars are thrown by prime aka the guy who moves planets at ftl speeds and earlier conner took a punch from prime.


It doesn't matter. Look at the deformation of the cars, it's less than cars that crash in 120 km/h (75 mph).



In other words, Superboy Prime and Kon-El were fighting far beneath the speed of sound.

As for moving planets faster than light. The comics you refer to are out-of-date in comparison to Countdown.


----------



## Orion (Nov 14, 2009)

The cars don't really matter,we know prime punched kon-el multiple times so that can perfectly explain why hes so bloody,also prime was moving planets across the universe during infinite crisisWrong.,he moved so many and so far that he shifted oa from being the center of the universe,Wrong..


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

and kon el isn't even full kriptonian is he?


----------



## Orion (Nov 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> and kon el isn't even full kriptonian is he?



Hes half kryptonian half human.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

So there. I'm sure a half kriptonian scufle with superboy fucking prime is completly unrelated to having a nosebleed


Also this irrelevantly moot point seems far more intresting than the thread in question by the way


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 14, 2009)

If speed is equalized, Vegito might take this, if he lands a kamehameha wave. Which he probably won't. Diana 60/40.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

If he lands the most powerfull of his kamehame waves, Diana just blocks it and asks him if he would like to try again.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 14, 2009)

Only with her bracelets. I mean if he hits her in the face or something. But your right, he probably won't. As much as it pains me, i must admit a loss for vegito to wonder woman.


----------



## iFructis (Nov 14, 2009)

After banging her, Vegito would pwn the match


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 14, 2009)

The only thing Vegito has in his favor is his destructive power, Everything else goes to Diana.

Diana could murder him in my opinion.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

oh God yes, she would beat his ass in all her feminazi fury


----------



## ∅ (Nov 14, 2009)

Orion said:


> The cars don't really matter,we know prime punched kon-el multiple times so that can perfectly explain why hes so bloody


He was damaged by the cars which were traveling in less than 10% of the speed of sound.



Orion said:


> also prime was moving planets across the universe during infinite crisisWrong., he moved so many and so far that he shifted oa from being the center of the universe,Wrong..


What are you trying to prove? Show me Superboy or Diana fighting in light-speed and I'll concede.


----------



## Orion (Nov 14, 2009)

He was damaged by the punches he received from a planet mover prior to having the cars thrown at him as seen hereWrong.,and I wasn't trying to prove anything I was showing prime easily moving planets post crisis since your original post seemed to implied he hadn't done such a thing.


----------



## ∅ (Nov 14, 2009)

Orion said:


> He was damaged by the punches he received from a planet mover prior to having the cars thrown at him as seen hereWrong.,and I wasn't trying to prove anything I was showing prime easily moving planets post crisis since your original post seemed to implied he hadn't done such a thing.


Static and dynamic strength isn't the same. Even that "punch" has so little momentum that it doesn't even move (buckling it isn't the same as moving it) the car behind Kon-El. Even high tier Naruto characters would be able to take that hit.


----------



## Orion (Nov 14, 2009)

A said:


> Static and dynamic strength isn't the same. Even that "punch" has so little momentum that it doesn't even move (buckling it isn't the same as moving it) the car behind Kon-El. *Even high tier Naruto characters would be able to take that hit.*



And heres where I stop taking you seriously,and he didn't punch the car he pushed kon-els face into it.


----------



## ∅ (Nov 14, 2009)

Orion said:


> And heres where I stop taking you seriously.


It's not, unlike you, that I can't prove it.





Now, what situation seems to be the worst? To hit so hard that you fly through a concrete wall so deep that you can't be seen. Or to get your face pushed into a car "so hard" that it creates a buckle? Really, it doesn't take a genius.



Orion said:


> and he didn't punch the car he pushed kon-els face into it.


So naturally the car would fly away due to the momentum, right? If Jiraiya flew into the car rather than into the wall, the car would've located a hundred yards away after the collision.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

lol, did you actually even begun to compare superboy prime to Narutoverse?






Congratulations on inventing the new can(n)on


----------



## Orion (Nov 14, 2009)

And your blatantly ignoring him flat out busting kon el in the mouth with a punch huh,the same punches that  can fuck up superman  as well as a dozen other high tiers who all>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>narutoverse durability.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

Shut up Feitan, everyone knows cars>>>>>>>>>>>>> retcon punch


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 14, 2009)

WW stomps this fight.


----------



## ∅ (Nov 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> lol, did you actually even begun to compare superboy prime to Narutoverse?


Congratulations, you've just proven that your comprehension is equivalent to that of a three-year old.

Now, what I actually said was. That specific feat that damaged Kon-El, wouldn't even have tickled Sage Jiraiya.

Now, that Kon-El was punched through mountains, stars or whatever has nothing to do with him being damaged by a feat which any Joe could accomplish with a baseball bat. Other than the inconsistency of the writers.

If you honestly think buckling a car requires the same amount of force it takes to make a hole in a 10 feet thick concrete wall then you obviously suffer from mental retardation.



Orion said:


> And your blatantly ignoring him flat out busting kon el in the mouth with a punch huh


Yes, because Superboy-Prime hitting Kon-El with a punch has nothing to do with Kon-El being damaged by same force that buckles a car.



Orion said:


> the same punches that  can fuck up superman-


Isn't that circular reasoning?



Orion said:


> -as well as a dozen other high tiers who all>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>narutoverse durability.


Yeah whatever, my point--which you seem to have missed--was that the Superman of the OBD is not the same as the Superman of DC comics who occasionally have trouble with characters that are around the level of Z-fighters.


----------



## Orion (Nov 14, 2009)

And yet again you bring up the cars that you can't prove hurt him at all,he had all the blood on him before the cars ever came into the mix because again prime was wailing on his face beforehand.


----------



## ∅ (Nov 14, 2009)

Orion said:


> And yet again you bring up the cars that you can't prove hurt him at all


Anyone can see in the scans that they did. Why would Superboy Prime even proceed by _"throwing"_ cars at him if they didn't damage him?



Orion said:


> he had all the blood on him before the cars ever came into the mix because again prime was wailing on his face beforehand.


It damaged him nonetheless.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 14, 2009)

Wonder Woman fights at >>> c and gets punched hard enough to get blasted from the sun to earth in 2 minutes. Planetary strength. 

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Orion (Nov 14, 2009)

Anyone can't see it because it never fucking happened you can't prove a single goddamn injury actually happened because of the cars since conner had blood all over him and on primes fists because he already got his face beat in earlier,who knows why prime did it doesn't change the fact that they didn't accomplish anything,so please let me know when you have an actual scan of a car doing damage to him and not lol he got thrown into cars that must have hurt him and not the ass beating he received beforehand shit you keep trying to pull here.


----------



## ∅ (Nov 14, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Wonder Woman fights at >>> c


No, she travels at speeds faster than light. In battles she tends to be beneath the speed of sound.



Aokiji said:


> and gets punched hard enough to get blasted from the sun to earth in 2 minutes.


Such inconsistencies shows up from time to time.



Aokiji said:


> Planetary strength.


Static planetary strength, which only happens when the plot calls for it. I don't have many DC comics, but the ones I have portray her as pretty weak.



Orion said:


> Anyone can't see it because it never fucking happened you can't prove a single goddamn injury actually happened because of the cars since conner had blood all over him


What? His face is deformed when it collides with the car. Also Superboy Prime throwing a car at him forced him to the ground.

Most of _that battle_ isn't even comparable to high tier Naruto battles were large regions of forests and great hills with temples on are destroyed.



Orion said:


> so please let me know when you have an actual scan of a car doing damage to him




Forced down to the ground by a car.


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 14, 2009)

You can't use dramatic fight scenes to determine a verse's strength. Such as Saint Seiya is leagues above DBZ in strength but DBZ fight scenes are a whole lot dynamic.


----------



## Plague (Nov 14, 2009)

Vegito blinks and she explodes.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Nov 14, 2009)

Would instant transmission have any affect on the outcome?


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 14, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Would instant transmission have any affect on the outcome?



No. Because it takes a little time to charge, Wonder Woman can still blitz him and punch his head off.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Nov 14, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> No. Because it takes a little time to charge, Wonder Woman can still blitz him and punch his head off.



Ok, just curious.


----------



## Z (Nov 14, 2009)

I think Wonder Woman, but I haven't seen DBZ in forever so I'm not sure.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 14, 2009)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Vegito blinks and she explodes.


He should actually have telekinesis, Goku has it. Not that this really helps him...


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 14, 2009)

Darth said:


> I've only seen Wonder Woman in the Justice League cartoons, and from what I've seen, Vegeto rapes her inside and out.



Terrible argument. The cartoons and the cmics are two different things.



iFructis said:


> After banging her, Vegito would pwn the match



Negged for an unfunny and stupid post.

-----

Basically it's like most people have said. She has the advantage in speed, while he has the advantage in destructive power. It comes down to whether or not he can tag her with a strong enough ki blast that she doesn't block with her bracelets or if she will knock his head off his shoulders before he can do anything.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 14, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> He should actually have telekinesis, Goku has it. Not that this really helps him...



Wait, what? When did Goku use telekinesis? I know Frieza can, but Goku?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 14, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Doesn't she move faster than Superman?



yup slighly in the movement ...er reaction times much  better 

but as far as i was aware superman was dead even with allen..who is light speed

so WW being low end Ftl is still a bit faster

i mean he can still maul her something nasty if she does not put him down real fast

but yeah in this match thats not an issue Vigitos not as durable as supes or has his healing properties

she can Garrot him before he knows whats happening 



Darth said:


> Which is the real superman?
> 
> Can I get a valid WW feat that can take out Vegeto? Vegeto has insane durability, speed, and power. It's not something to be laughed at.



off the top of my head..did a small scale version of the gladiator thor corps brawl..

where she crossed a solar system in a few seconds..and then i think tore the guy apart 

she's thunder clapped supermans ears causing the guy to well..he got real fucked up

she's speed blitzed the guy..blood lusted and nearly cut his head clean off 

she's used to be able to hold off team wreckers like the general on pure skill..(she;d get creamed up still buy time) something most high tiers...can't do

unless your kent nelson..then you pwn or Gilgamesh who does it kenshin style

but basically she's a tough extremely fast very powerful..extremely skilled martial artist with some thousand years of combat experience...

she was also part of a three man team that moved the moon...so she;s physically much stronger then Vigito

Vigito could potentially put her down with his attacks...but he wont be able too before he gets torn apart 

speed kills..especially when your enemy does not play around and normally goes for a take down


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 14, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Wait, what? When did Goku use telekinesis? I know Frieza can, but Goku?


He blew a hole in the ground by looking at it. He then buried vegeta. Unless that's anime only, but i don't think it is.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 14, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> He blew a hole in the ground by looking at it. He then buried vegeta. Unless that's anime only, but i don't think it is.



And you're sure he wasn't just using ki to make that hole? Even so, that would be a pretty pathetic feat for telekenitic power. I don't even know why you'd want to use that, not to mention that he never uses it in battle.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 14, 2009)

I was just saying. He could Kill a naruto character with it


----------



## Hadesama (Nov 14, 2009)

Isnt the godwave the thing that created all gods from Dcverse? If such it could turn Krilling into a reality warping deity I dont see how Vegito could fight against the godwave


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 14, 2009)

Hadesama said:


> Isnt the godwave the thing that created all gods from Dcverse? If such it could turn Krilling into a reality warping deity I dont see how Vegito could fight against the godwave



no..he's not facing that

and it didn't really live up to its hype

leave it no need to rehash the massive drama..that was godwave hype..it lead to many..many..a flame war


----------



## Hadesama (Nov 14, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> no..he's not facing that
> 
> and it didn't really live up to its hype
> 
> leave it no need to rehash the massive drama..that was godwave hype..it lead to many..many..a flame war



So it is actually proven that the godwave isnt that powerful or is just something you concluded?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 14, 2009)

Hadesama said:


> So it is actually proven that the godwave isnt that powerful or is just something you concluded?



no no you missunderstand entirely

every single ww thread exploded into "LOLZ GOD WAVES SOLOS JOO NOOBS"

when she can't even evoke it all the time

and no..considering jobberseid blocked it open handed no not really


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 14, 2009)

Is Wonder Woman really that powerful? I remember reading a comic where her face was almost destroyed by a normal leaser beam from Superman.


----------



## Hadesama (Nov 14, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> no no you missunderstand entirely
> 
> every single ww thread exploded into "LOLZ GOD WAVES SOLOS JOO NOOBS"
> 
> ...



Well maybe the raw power of the godwave isnt that powerfull but she could use it to turn herself into a godess


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Is Wonder Woman really that powerful? I remember reading a comic where her face was almost destroyed by a normal leaser beam from Superman.


That would kinda depend on how much Supes put into it because DC scientists can't even measure how hot it is. Are you talking about their Sacrifice fight, btw?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 14, 2009)

> Are you talking about their Sacrifice fight, btw?



I think so. I say WW would win due to her better fighting speed, and her strength is better too. I also recall that one of her forcefield can tank and deflect Skyfather - level attacks.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 14, 2009)

Hadesama said:


> Well maybe the raw power of the godwave isnt that powerfull but she could use it to turn herself into a godess



she already is a goddess i think..titles like that can be meaningless unless backed up

Dianas not a skyfather...by any stretch or anything

not that it matters in the fight




Hellspawn28 said:


> Is Wonder Woman really that powerful? I remember reading a comic where her face was almost destroyed by a normal leaser beam from Superman.




supermans stronger then her..and can very well put her down

in fact she went on listing jiust how many advantages superman had over her once before putting him down

the problem is Dianas..just..real good and fast  Clark can rip her apart something feirce

but he can't catch her and when he does boy its a fight


----------



## Hadesama (Nov 15, 2009)

Well I think Diana with the Godwave wins but Diana alone loses, also which version of Vegito are we using? Do you know that it is stated that Vegito in just phase 2 would had surpassed the power of Gogeta in phase 4? Imagine Vegito in phase 4 if just phase 2 surpasses phase 4 of gogeta imagine vegito phase 4 it would be like Gogeta phase 8 lol!

Still I think that if she uses wisely the power of the godwave could win against vegito ssj4 but as I see it the only  channels it to give punches and physicall attacks


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 16, 2009)

Is everyone in here serious? You guys are seriously underestimating Vegitos power...He was not even trying at all...he was toying with Buu the WHOLE time, we didnt even get to see his full potential. This guy kicked away a planet buster like it was nothing and WW never FIGHTS at light speed in her battles. 


This is Super Vegitto
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f8nHrxzfko[/YOUTUBE]

Imagine the power he would posses if he went above super saiyan. I see no way of wonder woman taking this, Vegitos power is crazy high. Also everyone underestimates his speed, he is crazy ftl and though i dont think his speed can match WWs, WW doesnt fight with that speed in battle.

Just watch this if your not convinced.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dSCu97gv8Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 16, 2009)

Filler material


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 16, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Also everyone underestimates his speed, he is crazy ftl and though i dont think his speed can match WWs, WW doesnt fight with that speed in battle.



Noone in DBZ is nor GT is FTL.
Maximum would be Relativistic and even that is arguable when it come to Vegeto.

Vegeto is strong but heck WW lifted the Spectre who is at least as hard to move as a Planet.

Also I dont see any way Vegeto can get past WW's forcefield which even withstood Skyfather level attacks.

Even if he hasnt shown everything we can only go after what he actually did.
And if he was toying with Buu its safe to assume he woud do the same to WW since Vegeto is too arrogant and overconfident.

Wonder Woman kept up with Superman.
When has Vegeto ever shown to be on a level like that?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahhhh, DBtards and using filler as "proof"...

It never seems to end, does it?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 16, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Ahhhh, DBtards and using filler as "proof"...
> 
> It never seems to end, does it?



When did the OP specify that we are not able to use evidence like that? Make the OP specify and then I wont use that proof but if he doesnt I will use anything in my disposal regardless of your pitiful bitching and whining.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 16, 2009)

why are people using non cannon material support baseless claims?

what is this...non sense

in any event wonder women blitzes him and slices his head off


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> When did the OP specify that we are not able to use evidence like that? Make the OP specify and then I wont use that proof but if he doesnt I will use anything in my disposal regardless of your pitiful bitching and whining.


If you actually read the rules of the OBD, then you'd know we only go by *canon* feats(a.k.a the manga) not lame anime filler unless stated otherwise. Things done only in animated DB can't be used unless the thread starter says so. 

Dumbass.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 16, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> If you actually read the rules of the OBD, then you'd know we only go by *canon* feats(a.k.a the manga) not lame anime filler unless stated otherwise. Things done only in animated DB can't be used unless the thread starter says so.
> 
> Dumbass.



Ok my mistake I was unaware of that.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 16, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Is everyone in here serious? You guys are seriously underestimating Vegitos power...He was not even trying at all...he was toying with Buu the WHOLE time, we didnt even get to see his full potential.
> 
> Imagine the power he would posses if he went above super saiyan.



This was the other thing about your argument that just bad besides using filler. We never saw Vegito use his full power, so we can't assume anything the way you seem to want us to. We can only go by what was shown, so saying "he wasn't trying" or "imagine the power....." is just pointless babble and speculation.


----------



## Hadesama (Nov 16, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> This was the other thing about your argument that just bad besides using filler. We never saw Vegito use his full power, so we can't assume anything the way you seem to want us to. We can only go by what was shown, so saying "he wasn't trying" or "imagine the power....." is just pointless babble and speculation.



Well in what concerns that he wasnt even trying that is a fact the manga also shows how Vegito humilliated Buu but in a much lesser way, also it is stated that Vegetto SSJ2 would had been more powerful than Gogeta SSJ4 and its just the ssj2, potara fusion is much more powerful than the dance.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 16, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> This was the other thing about your argument that just bad besides using filler. We never saw Vegito use his full power, so we can't assume anything the way you seem to want us to. We can only go by what was shown, so saying "he wasn't trying" or "imagine the power....." is just pointless babble and speculation.



But he WASNT trying at all, so going by him not trying at all is also a pretty stupid ass argument. Last time I checked we were created with a brain and the ability to rationalize so obviously if you see a character at his lowest lowest lowest power beat da fuck out of someone and with amazing power and speed then it is safe to assume that he would have been dramatically different if he WAS trying. WW has thousands of shit for her feats, Vegito has nothing compared to that, it is only fair to to assume Vegitos greatest, comic nerds like you just like to play the straw man and make shit easier for yourselves by pitting shit arguments like this.


----------



## hammer (Nov 16, 2009)

filler isnt in manga anyways we go by manga feats


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 16, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> But he WASNT trying at all, so going by him not trying at all is also a pretty stupid ass argument. Last time I checked we were created with a brain and the ability to rationalize so obviously if you see a character at his lowest lowest lowest power beat da fuck out of someone and with amazing power and speed then it is safe to assume that he would have been dramatically different if he WAS trying. WW has thousands of shit for her feats, Vegito has nothing compared to that, it is only fair to to assume Vegitos greatest, comic nerds like you just like to play the straw man and make shit easier for yourselves by pitting shit arguments like this.



Irregardless we can only go what he's shown that's the way it works here, anything else is just guess work, which can't be proven. It's not our fault that Vegito lacks somewhat in feats, though the ones he did were impressive, just not enough to stack up to Diana's.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 16, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> But he WASNT trying at all, so going by him not trying at all is also a pretty stupid ass argument. Last time I checked we were created with a brain and the ability to rationalize so obviously if you see a character at his lowest lowest lowest power beat da fuck out of someone and with amazing power and speed then it is safe to assume that he would have been dramatically different if he WAS trying. WW has thousands of shit for her feats, Vegito has nothing compared to that, it is only fair to to assume Vegitos greatest, comic nerds like you just like to play the straw man and make shit easier for yourselves by pitting shit arguments like this.



*Yawn*

What part of "baseless speculation" are you failing to understand. Basically all you've done is cry "We should give Vegito feats and powers he's never shown because he didn't try BAWWWWWWWWW!"

It's useless to say a character is stronger than what he or she has shown if we don't know by how much. That is why your argument fails and why no one will take it seriously.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 16, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> What part of "baseless speculation" are you failing to understand. Basically all you've done is cry "We should give Vegito feats and powers he's never shown because he didn't try BAWWWWWWWWW!"
> 
> It's useless to say a character is stronger than what he or she has shown if we don't know by how much. That is why your argument fails and why no one will take it seriously.



Yeah your right there is no point in arguing with dumbfucks that lack the ability to infer or rationalize. My mistake.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 17, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Yeah your right there is no point in arguing with dumbfucks that lack the ability to infer or rationalize. My mistake.



we gonna keep trolling are we? yeesh


----------



## Dexion (Nov 17, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Yeah your right there is no point in arguing with dumbfucks that lack the ability to infer or rationalize. My mistake.



This is why DBZ fans get butthurt alot. Yeah there are alot of what-if's and speculations with top-tier dbz'ers since none of them really use their full power since they are all casual planet busters... However the OBD doesn't work that way... its all technical and only things on paper work.

DC characters are rediculously warped in terms of power, durability, speed, etc. We have characters who can move FTL but can't fight anywhere near that speed, etc....

another example since freiza is able to survive a planet explosion (he was chopped in a few pieces thanks to Goku but wasn't obliterated... when planet Namek exploded) only assumptions can be made on how many hundreds of time's that ssj1 vegeto's durability is.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 17, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Yeah your right there is no point in arguing with dumbfucks that lack the ability to infer or rationalize. My mistake.



lol, the irony in this post if OVER 9000.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Yeah your right there is no point in arguing with dumbfucks that lack the ability to infer or rationalize. My mistake.


----------



## Hadesama (Nov 18, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> But he WASNT trying at all, so going by him not trying at all is also a pretty stupid ass argument. Last time I checked we were created with a brain and the ability to rationalize so obviously if you see a character at his lowest lowest lowest power beat da fuck out of someone and with amazing power and speed then it is safe to assume that he would have been dramatically different if he WAS trying. WW has thousands of shit for her feats, Vegito has nothing compared to that, it is only fair to to assume Vegitos greatest, comic nerds like you just like to play the straw man and make shit easier for yourselves by pitting shit arguments like this.



This is a crappy rule in this forum, but is a rule after all. In this forum even if one character beats GogetaSSJ4 with 1 hit from his finger very easily and in an humilliating way using only .00000000000000000000000000000000000001% from his power he will only be judged here from what he showed he can do using only his finger and using that power, even if it is clear he is thousands of times stronger of what he shown here this worths nothing and is not allowed to judge from how strong he would be using his full power, for example if a character who would be raped by his full power is more powerfull than what he shown he could do using only his finger, then this character will win regardless of how bad he would be raped if the other character would be using his full power. I thing this rule is taken to its extremes, its right not to be based entirely in speculation but I think a little bit of speculation should be allowed, after all vs matches are speculations, but well is how it works here and as long as this isnt changes we must adapt to it.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 18, 2009)

^Not true.

But w/e.


----------



## Dexion (Nov 18, 2009)

^Its been discussed already but Goku has nanosecond reaction times and combat speeds faster than twice the speed of light... its 2am in the morning now for me so I'll expound on this later.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 18, 2009)

Hadesama said:


> This is a crappy rule in this forum, but is a rule after all. In this forum even if one character beats GogetaSSJ4 with 1 hit from his finger very easily and in an humilliating way using only .00000000000000000000000000000000000001% from his power he will only be judged here from what he showed he can do using only his finger and using that power, even if it is clear he is thousands of times stronger of what he shown here this worths nothing and is not allowed to judge from how strong he would be using his full power, for example if a character who would be raped by his full power is more powerfull than what he shown he could do using only his finger, then this character will win regardless of how bad he would be raped if the other character would be using his full power. I thing this rule is taken to its extremes, its right not to be based entirely in speculation but I think a little bit of speculation should be allowed, after all vs matches are speculations, but well is how it works here and as long as this isnt changes we must adapt to it.



Thats what im saying bro, VS matches in itself is speculation so why cant we use any at all? It just makes the argument easier for those anti-DBers in my opinion. Choosing from hundreds of sources vs only a few and no speculation doesnt create much of an argument.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dexion said:


> ^Its been discussed already but Goku has nanosecond reaction times and combat speeds faster than twice the speed of light... its 2am in the morning now for me so I'll expound on this later.






heavy_rasengan said:


> Thats what im saying bro, VS matches in itself is speculation so why cant we use any at all? It just makes the argument easier for those anti-DBers in my opinion. Choosing from hundreds of sources vs only a few and no speculation doesnt create much of an argument.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 18, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>



LOL, yea man i am i dont like these OBD rules to much but i have to get used to it.


----------



## Dexion (Nov 18, 2009)

Goku as a kid could dodge bullets. Bullets move faster then sound. Speed of sound at sea level = 340.29 m/s. PIC1
So at this point he could move faster then 340m/s (At this point Goku has showen that he can not run at this speed only move over short distances at this speed) As showen when he ran 100m in 8.5 seconds. PIC2
This is when he met Krillin. At the first tournament Krillin could follow Goku. At the second Krillin couldn’t see him move so he had to be at lease 60x faster. (acutally Goku was jumping back and forward so fast that he went invisable so he would be much more then 60x faster)
Now tein was at one of those one and he could follow Goku movements. At the next tournament Goku move so fast that tein couldn’t see him. So again he must be around 60x faster. 340x60x60 = 1224000m/s which is around 0.4% of the speed of light.
Now Goku had a powerlevel of 416. When he got back from training he had a powerlevel of 8000. So hes 19.23x faster. (acutally hes 90x faster because he cross snakeway 90 times faster then he orignally did - took 6 months one way 2 days the other (30*6)/2=90)
Next he gets to 180000. making him 36x faster on that. (Where he could be much quicker) So Goku when he gets to namic is ((1224000*19.23*36=847350720)/299792458 = 2.83) 2.83x the speed of light (absolute minimum) 
I would like to point out that he could easily do 20x Kaioken when he got to namic, and even higher so if he has too. So if Goku could turn ssj1 when he got to namic he would be over 100x faster then light. You can just imagine how fast he would be when he is fighting cell or even buu at ssj3. 


Also there's the part when Goku was traveling to Namek. It took Goku 6 days to get to Namek from Earth. The closest star outside of the Milky Way galaxy is 1825 days away... That ship has to be traveling at 300x the speed of light. Kaio stated that it was difficult to track that ship flying towards namek at this speed.
Then later in the Freiza saga he cannot track Goku and Freiza's movements when they were fighting each other.

Unfortunately Travel speed =/= combat speed. DBZ top tier chars have combat and reaction speeds much faster than light...

Then we have the argument when Gotenks traveled the earth "a bunch of times and took a nap" some people may say that he was joking about the nap but in the Anime he seemed to do about 9 laps in 6 seconds. But here's where it gets stupid.

Manga = manga
manga
Anime = [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQm6ubE1z28[/YOUTUBE]
Just ignore all the anime filler garbage until 2:32

Some may argue if he took a nap or not.. but it doesn't matter...
*This* is moving as fast as the speed of light. Its a depiction of how long it takes a beam of light from earth to hit the moon which is about 1.2 seconds


I don't recall ever seeing an Attack or anyone travel that fast.. and Gotenks surely never traveled that fast in the anime so DBZ chars do *not* move at FTL speeds. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS3ent7N3wg[/YOUTUBE] Here is when Piccolo destroyed the moon and it took around 3 seconds from when it left his hand until the moon "glowed" Now remember it takes 1.2 seconds for light to travel from the moon to the earth. So if you take away 1.2 seconds when the moon started glowing thats about 1.8 sec's it took for his attack to reach the moon. Not quite as fast as light however its near FTL...

Only combat speeds are near this level or above it.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 18, 2009)

I can kill the entire crux of your argument by pointing out that you don't need to be the speed of a bullet to dodge one.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 18, 2009)

so is dexion just repeating arguments and using clips that have been debunked and deconstructed for the past say four years now?


----------



## Dexion (Nov 19, 2009)

The clips happen in the manga though.


----------



## Orion (Nov 19, 2009)

The king kai can't track their fight shit has been disproven multiple times it never fucking happened in the manga,goku wanted king kai to stop talking to him so he could focus on the fight thats it.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 19, 2009)

Orion said:


> The king kai can't track their fight shit has been disproven multiple times it never fucking happened in the manga,goku wanted king kai to stop talking to him so he could focus on the fight thats it.



What do you mean?


----------

